# Greece Map update



## peejay

It's now 4 years since we last visited Greece and as we are returning soon I thought a proper revamp was overdue on my Stopover map.

Quite a few new additions and updates. I have also separated them into different areas to hopefully make it easier to use.

Feel free to use it if you're heading that way, all I ask is for feedback (good or bad) on places you use.

Efkaristo!​
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@38.8...!4m2!6m1!1szNTkrkLr0gcA.kCPmEfF-SdpI?hl=en-GB​
Pete​


----------



## peejay

I was going to attach a .kml doc of the map for maps.me but for some reason won't let me do it. 

Just PM me if you would like a copy :wink:


Pete


----------



## Jmdarr

Link doesn't open in google maps


----------



## peejay

Hmm, works for me, try.....

http://tinyurl.com/ya7uras

Pete


----------



## cronkle

Both links work for me.


----------



## Morphology

Great set of points, with useful comments!



peejay said:


> I was going to attach a .kml doc of the map for maps.me but for some reason won't let me do it.
> 
> Just PM me if you would like a copy :wink:
> 
> Pete


You can download the POIs as a KML direct from Google Maps - just click on the 3 vertical dots icon in the Red menu banner, and select Download KML.

Morph


----------



## peejay

Morphology said:


> Great set of points, with useful comments!
> 
> You can download the POIs as a KML direct from Google Maps - just click on the 3 vertical dots icon in the Red menu banner, and select Download KML.
> 
> Morph


Thanks, what I mean't was I've downloaded the KML doc from google maps no problem.

It's this website that won't let me attach a KML doc to a post as its not on their recognised file list. :frown2:

Pete


----------



## Glandwr

How do you want the feedback Pete? By PM? 

Dick


----------



## Jmdarr

Second one works


----------



## peejay

Glandwr said:


> How do you want the feedback Pete? By PM?
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick, by PM would be great, thanks.

Pete


----------



## Morphology

peejay said:


> Thanks, what I mean't was I've downloaded the KML doc from google maps no problem.
> 
> It's this website that won't let me attach a KML doc to a post as its not on their recognised file list. :frown2:
> 
> Pete


Yes, I realise that, and have tried and failed to attach various files in the past too.

What I perhaps should have said was: there's no need to attach the KML to your post because anyone who wants it can download it directly from Google.

sorry for the misunderstanding.

Morph


----------



## peejay

I'm getting loads of emails from people requesting access to the map, if anyone on facts is trying to use it, apologies but I have switched it off to do a big update on return from a recent trip out there.


If I get my finger out it should be on again at the end of the week. :thumbleft:


Pete


----------



## peejay

Update all done and map is now back on line if anyone is interested. :thumbright:


Pete


----------



## GMJ

peejay said:


> Update all done and map is now back on line if anyone is interested. :thumbright:
> 
> Pete


Pete - we have no immediate plans to go to Greece but I have to say your map is a great piece of kit. Thanks for sharing that









Graham :smile2:


----------



## damonstuart

Do you wild camp or stay on site? If on site what is an average charge per night? Thanks.
Stuart


----------



## peejay

damonstuart said:


> Do you wild camp or stay on site? If on site what is an average charge per night? Thanks.
> Stuart


Hiya,

We wild camp nearly all of the time, hence the map, or sometimes have a meal at a tavern if the surroundings are nice and ask if we can stay the night, never been refused yet.
We haven't used a Greek campsite for several years now so sorry, not really up to speed on their campsite prices.

Pete


----------



## damonstuart

I am a wild camper myself but never visited Greece. Your map is brilliant. 
Trouble is when I am travelling I have no Internet to view it.
Do you have a spreadsheet or a word document that could be downloaded so I could print the locations?
If not I will trawl through the map and write the places down.
Once again thanks for the information.


----------



## peejay

damonstuart said:


> I am a wild camper myself but never visited Greece. Your map is brilliant.
> Trouble is when I am travelling I have no Internet to view it.
> Do you have a spreadsheet or a word document that could be downloaded so I could print the locations?
> If not I will trawl through the map and write the places down.
> Once again thanks for the information.


Thanks. That is one of the downside I suppose. I haven't compiled any spreadsheets or docs, it would be too time consuming for me to keep all three up to date.

What you can do if you have a satnav is to download the kml file from the map and convert it say with poieditor to the poi format your satnav uses. I have an up to date .ov2 file for tomtom and the original .kml file which i'm happy to send to you if it helps but i'll need your email by pm as it won't let me upload it to the forum for some reason.

Pete


----------



## HurricaneSmith

peejay said:


> Thanks. That is one of the downside I suppose. I haven't compiled any spreadsheets or docs, it would be too time consuming for me to keep all three up to date.
> 
> What you can do if you have a satnav is to download the kml file from the map and convert it say with poieditor to the poi format your satnav uses. I have an up to date .ov2 file for tomtom and the original .kml file which i'm happy to send to you if it helps but i'll need your email by pm as it won't let me upload it to the forum for some reason.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

Thank you very much indeed for sending me the ov2 and bitmap files.

They've arrived safely, been added to my TomTom device through MyDrive, and are looking good.

I'm a very very happy man. :grin2:

Safe travelling to you both!

.


----------



## peejay

Quick update...


Lots of new spots added in Epirus Northern Greece and from Glandwr's (Dick) recent trip to Crete.


Red and yellow coloured pins are the recently added ones and will change to the usual motothome logo once I've added a bit more info.


Apolamváno 


Pete


----------



## rayrecrok

If you are going to Evia Island on the ferry from Arkista to Loutra on Evia I would advise if you have a large motor home not to turn left into the mountain villages where the locals whistle to communicate with each other, you probably won't hear them but you will get stuck in the narrow streets of the mountain villages where the very narrow streets turn a sharp right angle round the houses, speaking from experience it was a nightmare!. Turn right and follow the coastal road keep looking right to the sea and you will come across a pebbly beach set back from the road, there will probably be a couple of vans parked up, we stayed on that beach for three glorious weeks wild camping with some locals from Athens, then to get off the island drive south to the bridge back onto the Greece mainland.

ray.


----------



## peejay

rayrecrok said:


> Turn right and follow the coastal road keep looking right to the sea and you will come across a pebbly beach set back from the road, there will probably be a couple of vans parked up, we stayed on that beach for three glorious weeks wild camping with some locals from Athens.
> 
> ray.


Ray, If you're willing to share the coords then i'll happily add it to the map.

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok

Sorry Pete I don't have any!..

ray.


----------

